# GameStop is the latest example of Reddit rage going mainstream



## CatParty (Feb 6, 2021)

https://www.businessinsider.com/gamestop-example-of-internet-rage-going-mainstream-gamergate-qanon-2021-2
		


The Reddit community WallStreetBets drove a surge in Gamestop stock last week.
Reddit has also been the center of two other "populist uprisings:" Gamergate and QAnon.
While different, they reflect how a "mob mentality" fostered on the internet disrupted everyday life.



> GameStop wasn't the first "populist uprising" to spread from Reddit into the real world. Take a lot of anger, give it a place to congregate online, and after enough fomenting, it will spill into the street and markets.
> 
> By now, the messaging platform — which declined to comment for this article — has had a years-long history of providing a platform for groups of people organizing their rage before collectively acting in real life. This time it was a brief but epic saga that introduced America to the wonders of the "short squeeze," but mass movements are increasingly taking from the front page of the internet to the world beyond screens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garm (Feb 6, 2021)

Of all the fucking things for the media to shit themselves over, they go with Reddit.


----------



## Larkin N Likin (Feb 6, 2021)

It's a Gamergate, QAnon double wammy! What a brave young journalist.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Feb 6, 2021)

4 years later and the left still can't meme.


----------



## thismanlies (Feb 6, 2021)

As soon as I saw the title, I knew the Shekel Shoah was going to be mentioned.


----------



## Alrakkan (Feb 6, 2021)

Garm said:


> Of all the fucking things for the media to shit themselves over, they go with Reddit.


Keep in mind, for the absolute impotence of the average reddit user within the average mindspace, let alone in reality, they still hold subs like CringeAnarchy and TheDonald up as examples of le sesdemic rayceism on a website with jannies so bad they popularised the term 'powermod' and infamously queer enough to get dunked on it every chance someone gets.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Feb 6, 2021)

Why do they keep bringing up GamerGate? Who do they think it is converting? I swear they do it just so it gets picked up by search engines and aggregators.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Feb 6, 2021)

Alrakkan said:


> Keep in mind, for the absolute impotence of the average reddit user within the average mindspace, let alone in reality, they still hold subs like CringeAnarchy and TheDonald up as examples of le sesdemic rayceism on a website with jannies so bad they popularised the term 'powermod' and infamously queer enough to get dunked on it every chance someone gets.


It's amazing. Reddit constantly gets maligned as a neoliberal/CCP shill site where anything outside the corporatist globohomo status quo is stamped out, not to mention is full of communist tranny jannies, and yet the mainstream constantly shits itself in fear over and props it up as a hive of extremist right-wing wrongthinkers.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 6, 2021)

Their idea of Reddit is hilariously outdated.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Feb 6, 2021)

Thats right everyone, Reddit is 4chan now!


----------



## OfficerBagget (Feb 6, 2021)

Xerxes IX said:


> It's amazing. Reddit constantly gets maligned as a neoliberal/CCP shill site where anything outside the corporatist globohomo status quo is stamped out, not to mention is full of communist tranny jannies, and yet the mainstream constantly shits itself in fear over and props it up as a hive of extremist right-wing wrongthinkers.


Reddit is a huge website filled with faggots of all kinds.

From Right leaning, Holocaust denying faggots.
To trooned out tumblr refugee faggots.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Feb 6, 2021)

> Reddit has also been the center of two other "populist uprisings:" Gamergate and QAnon.



Reddit is populist? Since when?



> The internet has given the unempowered the possibility of having an international voice, he added. "We celebrated all of these voices that had been essentially silenced before. But there's curses to those blessings."



Funny because all this tells me is that someone clearly doesn’t know how the Internet works. Also, possibly naïve enough to think that one man who’s not named Google could have the entire power to turn off the Internet.



Michael Jacks0n said:


> 4 years later and the left still can't meme people still think that the entire Internet is their huge safe space.



FTFY, MJ. Let’s not play the media/corporation’s mind games.


----------



## Stoneheart (Feb 6, 2021)

Im not against a final solution for the Reddit question...


----------



## Marissa Moira (Feb 6, 2021)

albert chan said:


> Reddit is populist? Since when?


Well they were before they kicked all the populists off the platform, they left that part out.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Feb 6, 2021)

It's a bit annoying reading the media write about "reddit" as a whole instead of just wall street bets and the donald(which seems to be neo reddit's gamergate. Remember when reddit had official propaganda posters which pushed libertarian ideals and Ron Paul?). Much of the high volume subs are full of consensus conforming brainlets and I honestly cannot tell if there are shills with how much of a circlejerk it is. Other subs don't deserve the press and the site as a whole is nothing special but people need clicks to pay their Nintendo Switch Online sub and/or cat litter.



> Vox's Aja Romano reported earlier this year that KotakuInAction, a key pro-Gamergate Reddit subforum, still had over 123,000 members — up from 96,000 in 2018 — and was contributing to the rise of similarly aggressive alt-right movements online.



I was on KIA since the beginning and it was full of liberals who had no teeth.. Now its run by faggot mods, one of which may be a troon, who disregard the community's wishes.
Its always rich seeing these articles appeal to an authority they deem more intelligent(read "correct") while admitting there are elites who control the system.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 6, 2021)

Gib me reddit gold you heccin doggo bls


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Feb 6, 2021)

Dear Reddit, 
Please stop trying to  make everything be about you. 
You aren't that relevant.
kthanksbye


----------

